# need help fixing leaking hydration bladder



## guppie (Jan 26, 2004)

I just bought myself a brand new bladder for my Hydrapak. Wouldn't you know it, but the damn thing got a tiny small hole it in from when I took a spill. Although the hole it tiny, it aggravates me that this bladder is now useless - needless to say, I bought another bladder, but I'd like to think there's still hope for that bladder.

Anyone have any suggestions on how to seal it? I was thinking of using something really hot, but that would just make the hole bigger. Is there anyway to mend that hole or seal it somehow? How about using tire patch glue or sometype of rubber glue? I guess I would need something that can bond with the rubber bladder to make a "water-tight" seal.

This would also help me out with the rubber ear pieces on my Smith Diablo sunglasses, cuz the ends of the rubber have split and cracked.


Thanks


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Feb 12, 2004)

you could try a tube patch. they are air-tight, so it will certainly be water-tight.
something like plumbers goop (adhesive / sealant for marine use) would probably also work. just have a piece of wax paper (or something) on the inside of the bladder so you dont glue the bladder together (if that makes sense).


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

guppie said:


> I just bought myself a brand new bladder for my Hydrapak. Wouldn't you know it, but the damn thing got a tiny small hole it in from when I took a spill. Although the hole it tiny, it aggravates me that this bladder is now useless - needless to say, I bought another bladder, but I'd like to think there's still hope for that bladder.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on how to seal it? I was thinking of using something really hot, but that would just make the hole bigger. Is there anyway to mend that hole or seal it somehow? How about using tire patch glue or sometype of rubber glue? I guess I would need something that can bond with the rubber bladder to make a "water-tight" seal.
> 
> ...


Make sure that you don't poison yourself in the process. Typical patches and glue are not approved for use around food (or water) items.


----------



## guppie (Jan 26, 2004)

then what do you suggest? I don't want any toxic chemicals in my water...


----------



## DaFireMedic (Jan 13, 2004)

guppie said:


> I just bought myself a brand new bladder for my Hydrapak. Wouldn't you know it, but the damn thing got a tiny small hole it in from when I took a spill. Although the hole it tiny, it aggravates me that this bladder is now useless - needless to say, I bought another bladder, but I'd like to think there's still hope for that bladder.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on how to seal it? I was thinking of using something really hot, but that would just make the hole bigger. Is there anyway to mend that hole or seal it somehow? How about using tire patch glue or sometype of rubber glue? I guess I would need something that can bond with the rubber bladder to make a "water-tight" seal.
> 
> ...


I read the other day in one of the MTB magazines that the glueless patches work very well for this purpose. Its worth a try.

If that doesn't work, try a regular tire patch glued on with Aquaseal from Mcnett. A guy I know makes drysuits for scuba diving (he made mine) and uses Aquaseal for all of the seams. Good product. You can get it at any scuba store and most sporting goods stores.


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

guppie said:


> then what do you suggest? I don't want any toxic chemicals in my water...


Personally, I'd contact the manufacturer and ask them. A buddy of mine had a leaking [email protected] bladder. He called [email protected] to ask them how to fix it. They didn't tell him how to fix it......They just sent him a brand new bladder.

You have nothing to lose by contacting the manufacturer and asking them.


----------



## chomp (Jan 12, 2004)

*Duct Tape*



guppie said:


> I just bought myself a brand new bladder for my Hydrapak. Wouldn't you know it, but the damn thing got a tiny small hole it in from when I took a spill. Although the hole it tiny, it aggravates me that this bladder is now useless - needless to say, I bought another bladder, but I'd like to think there's still hope for that bladder.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on how to seal it? I was thinking of using something really hot, but that would just make the hole bigger. Is there anyway to mend that hole or seal it somehow? How about using tire patch glue or sometype of rubber glue? I guess I would need something that can bond with the rubber bladder to make a "water-tight" seal.
> 
> ...


Use some duct tape...if it is a pin hole...it'll hold.


----------



## guppie (Jan 26, 2004)

did what you said and sent it back to Hydrapak... 1 week later, I received a brand new bladder! Excellent company as far as I am concerned.


----------

